# decided on the px4 storm compact



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok so for weeks i have been non stop looking and reseaeching at which handgun i want fir my first handgun. Theres no range close enough for me to rent anything so i have to rely on reasearch reviews and gut instinct. Well the other day i held and dry fired the px4 storm compact and if i didnt know any better id sware that thing SANG to me. It was absolutly perfect for my hand. The DA trigger was a little long but i guess thats to be expected. But that sold me i just cant get ocer how perfect it fit me. Ive held the XD, M&P, CZ 75, sig p250 and the H&K USP. And none of them felt as good as that. So now its time to save and buy


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

I as thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis close to buying a Px4 myself. It barely lost out to an FNX 40 but it was super close. There is no substitute for that feeling when the gun is RIGHT. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

I have the PX4 and my wife has the FNX. Both good guns.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks. I just cant wait to get it and shoot it. It practically said "pick me!!!" When i held and dry fired it


----------



## BurgerBoy (Apr 24, 2012)

I carry a Beretta PX4 Storm Compact. It's a great shooter with very little recoil.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a PX4 Compact in my carry rotation as well as a HK P30. Both are outfitted with SHTF Gear Ltd ACE-1 Kydex hybrid holsters. The Beretta is a great shooter, very accurate and very comfortable to carry.

Take a look at SHTF holsters (SHTF Gear Holsters - American Made, Fast Shipping, Comfortable Holsters)


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Im not a fan of the inner waste band holsters honestly. Kentucky is an open carry state so keeping it concealed isnt really an issue for me. I just need to find a place that actually sells 9mm ammo so i can finally shoot it lol


----------

